# MIAMI | Nema Miami | 131m | 430ft | 38 fl x 2 | U/C



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

*Crescent Heights Signs Utilites Deal To Add Hundreds More Units To Nema Project In Edgewater*
Crescent Heights Signs Utilites Deal To Add Hundreds More Units To Nema Project In Edgewater – The Next Miami 



> The Developer planning the Nema apartment complex in Edgewater has signed a new deal with Miami-Dade county to bring water and sewer utilities for hundreds more units than originally agreed.
> 
> According to the utilities deal completed on May 4, Nema will include:
> 
> ...











*Crescent Heights Reveals Renderings For A Second Tower At Nema Complex In Edgewater*
Crescent Heights Reveals Renderings For A Second Tower At Nema Complex In Edgewater – The Next Miami 




















> New renderings of a second tower planned at the Nema complex in the Edgewater and Midtown Miami area have appeared on the website of developer Crescent Heights.
> 
> The second tower will have 400 residential units, 71,540 square feet of office, 11,100 square feet of retail and a 32,450 square foot fitness club, according to plat documents filed with Miami-Dade.
> 
> As of now though, only the first Nema tower has been submitted to Miami’s Planning Department for review.


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

Broke ground.
*Construction Underway At 588-Unit Apartment Tower With Whole Foods Market Near Midtown Miami*
Construction Underway At 588-Unit Apartment Tower With Whole Foods Market Near Midtown Miami – The Next Miami



> An apartment tower that will have a Whole Foods supermarket appears to be under construction as of this week in the Midtown Miami and Edgewater area.
> Photos show that foundation equipment and materials were on the site of the Nema tower planned at 2900 Biscayne Boulevard.
> Nema’s first phase is planned to include:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Foundation Pours Completed At 44-Story Five Park, 38-Story Nema


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com


----------

